# EXCLUSIVE T-SHIRTS TO HELP PRESERVE T. H. HERMANNI



## HermanniChris (Dec 15, 2011)

I am beyond excited to announce that I have teamed up with "Les Village des Tortues" (Turtle Village/S.O.P.TO.M.) IN Gonfaron, France and have created an exclusive T-shirt to help preserve the Western Hermann's tortoise (Testudo hermanni hermanni). The shirt, which features a front and back, is printed on an Ash Heather Grey color and has one of our tortoises on the front, and both our logo and SO.P.T.O.M.'s logo on the back. We have donated a large number of these shirts to them already to be sold in their gift shop for full profit. On top of that, for every single shirt we sell on our site as well as at Reptile related events, an additional donation is made to them. 

T. h. hermanni are in danger in their native land and are still poorly understood in captivity. It is incredible to be able to be a part of helping them in the wild now after working with them here for years.

Please head over to www.gardenstatetortoise.com to place an order for the shirts and help support a great cause.

The shirts were designed by our own Casey Jean and they really came out great.

Thanks to all in advance!!

[email protected]


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 15, 2011)

That is awesome! How neat to know your actually not only doing things to help your species survive and thrive in captivity, but also to know your actually helping the wild ones, too.


----------

